
Scientists Find Alzheimers Drug Makes Teeth - sanj
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/01/09/end-fillings-sight-scientists-find-alzheimers-drug-makes-teeth/
======
DrScump
Original title: "End of fillings in sight as scientists find Alzheimer's drug
makes teeth grow back", but that is even more misleading.

The drug doesn't make _lost_ teeth "grow back", but it _can_ be used topically
to prompt dentin regrowth/recovery in a decayed tooth, which is still pretty
cool.

